
What IDE is best for someone new to  Python ? - nanijoe

======
inklesspen
TextMate, or Emacs if you know it.

No, they're not IDEs. But I bet you'll find them to be better than IDEs.

------
mattculbreth
I've used Komodo at <http://www.activestate.com/products/komodo_ide/> and it's
very good. ActiveState has also released a free Editor at
<http://www.activestate.com/products/komodo_edit/> that looks promising.

I'd encourage you though to do something simpler. If you're on a Mac go buy
Textmate at <http://macromates.com/> and get acquainted with the command line.

------
nostrademons
Emacs. Use CUA-mode and tabbar-mode if you aren't familiar with the Emacs
keybindings. That's what I do.

I'm also fond of Wingware, but it's a commercial product. I found it wasn't
quite enough of an improvement over Emacs to be worth paying for. Also, like
many IDEs, it takes a while to bootup and requires a fairly large screen, both
of which were annoying on my 1024x768 VMWare-inside-a-laptop instance.

------
aantix
The Wing IDE ( <http://www.wingware.com/> ) is by far the most polished Python
IDE, but will cost you.

Although, if you have an open source project apparently they may waive the
licensing fees.

<http://www.wingware.com/> <http://www.wingware.com/store/prices>

------
tim
SPE IDE - Stani's Python Editor

<http://pythonide.blogspot.com/>

------
3KWA
Yoy may want to watch
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8158216898634409900>

I am a Vim + iPython user ... not power user mind you :P

------
ced
IDEs don't matter much for beginners. I'd say: use whatever you can get
working in the shortest time, and start coding. IDLE (shipped with Python) or
text editor + interpreter are the two prime contenders for that.

------
MobileDigit
I used IDLE when I was learning Python, but I like PyScripter now:

<http://mmm-experts.com/Downloads.aspx?ProductId=4>

------
jamongkad
I would say SCite editor, I grew up coding with it :-)

